# Getting the Hang of It...



## Staunton Dan (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's a Peter Stumpf Richmond, Virginia beer bottle that I dug a couple of weeks ago  fresh from the tumbler. I used aluminum oxide polish for a week and it has some minor hazing but I like it and I think I will leave it just the way it is. I love the honey amber color and I would love to keep the bottle but I will probably sell it at the Richmond bottle show the 1st week in October. Maybe I will dig another one by then. This one isn't perfect but should still bring a good buck. It has 2 chips around the neck where the bail wires were attached. This seems to be an ongoing problem with these type of bottles.


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 31, 2009)

That is very nice good job Dan!

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 31, 2009)

How much would you ask for that one Dan?Thats a beauty!


----------



## T D (Aug 31, 2009)

yep, not over tumbled, a very pretty bottle!


----------

